# Inter-"national Homebrew Day (big Brew) May 3, 2008"



## Linz (12/1/08)

So,

After reading the yahum thread, who in group are in??

So far

Linz
Little Squares
Franko


----------



## Barramundi (13/1/08)

after the massive ISb effort last year im sure there will be another cook up somewhere among that group too ..


----------



## Slurpdog (13/1/08)

Count me in Linz. I've been a little slack around here lately.


----------



## kabooby (13/1/08)

Count me in

So far

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby


----------



## Hogan (13/1/08)

Yep I'll be in that.

Updated List:

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Hoges


----------



## lagers44 (14/1/08)

kabooby said:


> Count me in
> 
> So far
> 
> ...


----------



## Linz (9/3/08)

any of the other MALEs want to join in??

its coming on quickly and we need to lock it in soon

"after the massive ISb effort last year im sure there will be another cook up somewhere among that group too .."

It a combined effort so ISBers can paste their names onto the list too


----------



## crozdog (10/3/08)

Linz,

I was talking to Garry on Saturday about this. We need to get this sorted - drop me a PM or call when you get a chance.

Oh, I forgeot to mention ............I'm in :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## mikem108 (11/3/08)

Where's it being held ?


----------



## Linz (11/3/08)

mikem108 said:


> Where's it being held ?



half way between you and me.....or ask croz..


----------



## redbeard (11/3/08)

Im in also. Just say 'yes' Mike  

Has the recipe been decided ?


----------



## crozdog (11/3/08)

redbeard said:


> Has the recipe been decided ?



AFAIk, nothing decided. 

The bigbrew website (http://www.beertown.org/events/bigbrew/) doesn't have the suggested recipe posted yet.


----------



## mikem108 (11/3/08)

See you there!


----------



## Stuster (11/3/08)

Have I said I'm in yet. If not, I'm in. :icon_cheers:


----------



## crozdog (11/3/08)

To keep things slightly on track, so far starters are:
Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster

Any recipe suggestions? Seeing it's coming up to cooler weather, a pils maybe?


----------



## oldbugman (11/3/08)

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster
OldBugman
Bernd


*OldBugman runs off to check if he is halfway between linz and croz.


----------



## kabooby (12/3/08)

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster
OldBugman
Bernd
Hogan

Added Hogan from the MALE site


----------



## lagers44 (12/3/08)

Recipe suggestions guys,

Think theses over , Bock .. Schwarzbier .. Munich Dunkel .. Marzen/Octoberfest .. Doppelbock ?? .. Bohemian Pils.. etc etc. Could even try a nice Belgian like Duvel..

What we should do is have all attending select 1 beer & brew the one with most votes. How's that. :mellow:


----------



## oldbugman (12/3/08)

Problem is getting the recipe ready prior to the day, otherwise we'll be bring 38 different ingredients along.


I say we wait and see what the official recipes are first.


ISB guys, well last years big brew day strong ale just finished fermenting.


----------



## kabooby (12/3/08)

A year to ferment, that's a long time h34r: 

Kabooby


----------



## Linz (12/3/08)

waiting on the official recipe...

ingredients will be supplied at cost along with cubes and hopefully a snag sizzle(but with top line chefs around, sushi my be on the menu too)...so just cash is needed on the day


----------



## domonsura (12/3/08)

Anyone in Adelaide interested in having a BBD?


----------



## Adamt (12/3/08)

WTFN? (aka Why The F... Not?)


----------



## oldbugman (13/3/08)

kabooby said:


> A year to ferment, that's a long time h34r:
> 
> Kabooby



Testing the limits of cube storage :lol:


----------



## barls (14/3/08)

im in so long as swmbo doesnt have anything planned and work doesnt interfer


----------



## Barramundi (14/3/08)

barls said:


> im in so long as swmbo doesnt have anything planned and work doesnt interfer




those work people seem to have a habit of spoilin your fun dont they barls ,

expect to see a 500ltr plus haul this year gents after last years effort by the ISB crew i think this is well within the realms of possibility ....


----------



## barls (14/3/08)

yes they do mate


----------



## kook (14/3/08)

Sorry to butt into your thread - but the official recipes are up.

http://www.beertown.org/events/bigbrew/recipes.html

Interesting to see that Chiswick Bitter was a big favourite of MJ. Was also my pint of choice at my local when I lived in West London. Really tempted to brew this at home on the 3rd of May.


----------



## kabooby (14/3/08)

Maybe we should start a poll.

Anyway my vote is for the Chiswick bitter. You have got to love the Fullers beers and I am not a big fan of blondes either. More of a brunette man


----------



## kook (14/3/08)

kabooby said:


> Maybe we should start a poll.
> 
> Anyway my vote is for the Chiswick bitter. You have got to love the Fullers beers and I am not a big fan of blondes either. More of a brunette man



Just to quickly butt-in again - Chiswick bitter is a very pale beer. It's low-abv (3.4? IIRC), light in colour, big in hop flavour and very, very quaffable. I remember meeting up with Insight at a Fullers pub one late morning to watch the football, we didn't leave till a bit before close! It's a wonderful session beer.

edit - Just been having a look at the recipe again. Kind of disappointing, but looks like they've upped the OG in that recipe to cater to US tastes. It should be more like 1.038 IMO.


----------



## Hogan (14/3/08)

kabooby said:


> Maybe we should start a poll.
> 
> Anyway my vote is for the Chiswick bitter. You have got to love the Fullers beers and I am not a big fan of blondes either. More of a brunette man




+ 1 for the CB.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Hogan (16/3/08)

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster
OldBugman
Bernd
Hogan
Adrian


----------



## oldbugman (16/3/08)

+1 for MJs bitter.

I think we'll be making concentrated wort packs. So you can either dilute or not.


----------



## Stuster (16/3/08)

kook said:


> Just to quickly butt-in again - Chiswick bitter is a very pale beer. It's low-abv (3.4? IIRC), light in colour, big in hop flavour and very, very quaffable. I remember meeting up with Insight at a Fullers pub one late morning to watch the football, we didn't leave till a bit before close! It's a wonderful session beer.
> 
> edit - Just been having a look at the recipe again. Kind of disappointing, but looks like they've upped the OG in that recipe to cater to US tastes. It should be more like 1.038 IMO.



Interesting that you say it's a very pale beer. Plugging that recipe into Beersmith gives a 16EBC beer. The recipe calls for 120L crystal which seems on the dark side. What do you think, kook?

Oh, and definitely prefer the Chiswick bitter. :chug:


----------



## kook (16/3/08)

Stuster said:


> Interesting that you say it's a very pale beer. Plugging that recipe into Beersmith gives a 16EBC beer. The recipe calls for 120L crystal which seems on the dark side. What do you think, kook?
> 
> Oh, and definitely prefer the Chiswick bitter. :chug:



I had another look over my tasting notes, and pictures on the fullers website. It is darker than I remember, though its still reasonably pale. Think deep gold in colour.


----------



## barls (16/3/08)

Hogan said:


> Linz
> Little Squares
> Franko
> Slurpdog
> ...


you missed me on that list mate


----------



## oldbugman (16/3/08)

well add yourself


----------



## barls (16/3/08)

Linz
Little Squares
Franko
Slurpdog
Kabooby
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster
OldBugman
Bernd
Hogan
Adrian
barls


----------



## kabooby (16/3/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls

Added numbers to make it easier to see how many we have


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/4/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls
16. EB

Just glad it is on a day I actually have free. Very low on beer...feeling weak...


----------



## oldbugman (14/4/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls
16. EB

Bernd is out. The bastard will be over in germany sucking back a few beers. Though I'm sure he'd be up for a cube if we have the #s.


----------



## Hogan (14/4/08)

Please correct me if I am wrong but I am led to believe that the lessee of the premises at Bankstown where Gary was to accommodate the BBD has pulled the permission plug and it will not be happening.

If there is a new venue I don't know where it is.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Stuster (14/4/08)

That's exactly right, Hogan. Liability issues beyond Gary's control. :angry: 

So crozdog has kindly volunteered his place in Croydon Park as the venue. I'm sure he'll let you know the address if you drop him a pm. Grains and hops all organised. Should be about $10-12 a cube, enormous mash tuns and a few beers (for research purposes only of course :lol: ).


----------



## kabooby (14/4/08)

How many cubes are we now talking? Will there be enough for everyone?

Kabooby


----------



## Stuster (14/4/08)

Should be (just) enough for 20 cubes. Just make sure yours isn't the last one. h34r: 

Actually, I think we should cap it at 18 (if we get there) to make sure we do have enough to go round. Looking at 2 bags of ale malt and 3.5kg crystal.


----------



## kabooby (14/4/08)

18 cubes  

No problems then 

Kabooby


----------



## crozdog (15/4/08)

Stuster said:


> That's exactly right, Hogan. Liability issues beyond Gary's control. :angry:
> 
> So crozdog has kindly volunteered his place in Croydon Park as the venue. I'm sure he'll let you know the address if you drop him a pm. Grains and hops all organised. Should be about $10-12 a cube, enormous mash tuns and a few beers (for research purposes only of course :lol: ).



As Stu says, venue is at my place instead of Garry's. Does anyone have a 100+l kettle they could bring? I have a 100l + a 180l, but we need another for the anticipated 300L (need some head room after all  )

Apart from that, it's pretty well all set. Bring some brews, a good attitude and a 15l cube (we want to standardise on cube size so it's fair to all). We can gt lunch from the variety of take aways around the corner.

PM me for my details if you need em.

Crozdog


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/4/08)

crozdog said:


> As Stu says, venue is at my place instead of Garry's. Does anyone have a 100+l kettle they could bring? I have a 100l + a 180l, but we need another for the anticipated 300L (need some head room after all  )
> 
> Apart from that, it's pretty well all set. Bring some brews, a good attitude and a 15l cube (we want to standardise on cube size so it's fair to all). We can gt lunch from the variety of take aways around the corner.
> 
> ...



Will be in Bulli that day. If I hear an explosion and see smoke to the north, I'll say a prayer for all of you !!!

God bless you and all who brew with you.


----------



## redbeard (15/4/08)

can bring my 120l alu. 'spose u need a burner too ? might drop them off a day or so before ...


----------



## crozdog (15/4/08)

redbeard said:


> can bring my 120l alu. 'spose u need a burner too ? might drop them off a day or so before ...


Pot, & burner would be great Craig. Thanks. Early drop off isn't a prob


----------



## oldbugman (16/4/08)

need any more things? like burners? urns?

I can bring a 40L urn, 20L urn (though both dont actually hold that)
Nasa.


----------



## barls (16/4/08)

im offering the same thing. ive got a 70L pot and a burner to go with it if we need it


----------



## beernography (17/4/08)

I want in.

Hi Mike..fancy seeing YOU here!


----------



## Pumpy (18/4/08)

Can I come :unsure: Pumpy  


1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls
16. EB
17. Pumpy


----------



## Stuster (18/4/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls
16. EB
17. Pumpy
18. beernography

That's probably enough cubes or we're going to end up short on the last one (sorry again mr. redbeard). If everything runs well on the day, we might end up with a couple more, but let's close it there to be on the safe side.


----------



## beernography (20/4/08)

Sweet as Stuster, thanks. I'll watch this space...


----------



## crozdog (21/4/08)

Registered the "event". Look for site#:138 on http://www.beertown.com/events/bigbrew/Bigbrewselect.aspx for details.

let me have a chat with Stu re logistics on the day & if we need any more pots/burners etc.

Don't forget we'll need beer on the day  

Crozdog


----------



## floppinab (21/4/08)

You're welcome to my 100 litre kettle and burner if you want guys but someone'll have to come and get it. I've been laid up for 2 weeks now with a virus that's attacking my joints and muscles leaving me pretty much stuck to the couch all day. Doc. says I've got 2 more weeks of it as well.  I had Chicken Pox a few years ago but at least that was over and done with in a 10 days.


----------



## oldbugman (21/4/08)

2 weeks to live ey...

Dibs on your kegs when you pass on to the other side.

*** begins to circle like a vulture.****


----------



## Stuster (21/4/08)

Sounds terrible, Gav. (not that a few weeks lying on the couch all day really sounds that bad  ). Get well.  

(Oh, and what about all those hops you have? No use for them now I guess with only two weeks left. :lol: )


----------



## Hogan (21/4/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. Kabooby
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. Hogan
14.Adrian
15. barls
16. EB
17. Pumpy
18. beernography

Unfortunately I will have to withdraw and Adrian will be away up north. Should things change I will still come along on the day but I won't go in for a cube - so next two cabs off the rank are now sweet.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## kabooby (28/4/08)

Sorry guys but I am going to have to pull out  

I didnt realise the dates untill Saturday when we were talking about it. I am leaving for Fiji on Sunday and have an early flight Sunday morning so I will be staying in the airport that night. With everything else that needs to be done on Saturday I just cant fit it in.

Was really looking forward to it as well

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5. 
6. Lagers
7. Crozdog
8. Mikem108
9. Redbeard
10. Stuster
11. OldBugman
12. Bernd
13. 
14.
15. barls
16. EB
17. Pumpy
18. beernography


----------



## Stuster (28/4/08)

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5.Lagers
6. Crozdog
7. Mikem108
8. Redbeard
9. Stuster
10. OldBugman
11. Bernd
12. barls
13. EB
14. Pumpy
15. beernography
16. Garry

Still a couple of cubes going. Should be around the $13-14 mark. Try to make sure it's a 15L cube to make life easier, but if you don't have one, no worries.


----------



## redbeard (28/4/08)

So I might get a full cube this time ! :lol:


----------



## barls (28/4/08)

not if i syphon out of it again mate


----------



## shonky (28/4/08)

I would love to join you fellas on Sat and fill one of the vacant spots, and would be up for a cube too if available.

Is it presumptuous to pencil myself in?

1. Linz
2. Little Squares
3. Franko
4. Slurpdog
5.Lagers
6. Crozdog
7. Mikem108
8. Redbeard
9. Stuster
10. OldBugman
11. Bernd
12. barls
13. EB
14. Pumpy
15. beernography
16. Garry
17. Shonky

I can bring a mini keg of porter, let me know if I can bring anything else - I have a 55lt electric HLT, 60lt kettle and burner.

What time is kick-off?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Stuster (28/4/08)

Not presumptuous at all, Shonky, especially as you bring a mini-keg of porter.  

Kick off is usually late morning, but best for crozdog to confirm that. Some of that gear might be very handy as well.


----------



## crozdog (29/4/08)

As Stuster says, Welcome Shonky - your mini keg is most welcome  . 

Kabooby, pity you can't make it, but I know the things you gotta do before you go on holidays. Enjoy

So far I'm working on cubes for the following:
Linz (who'll share his cube with Mel - won't you Linz)
Franko
Slurpdog
Lagers
Crozdog
Mikem108
Redbeard
Stuster
OldBugman
Bernd
barls
EB
Pumpy
beernography
Garry
Shonky

Please bring a 15l cube just to make life easier and ensure that Craig gets a full cube  .

In relation to gear:
- Redbeard please bring your pot, burner, gas bottle, march pump & hoses
- Stuster please bring your pot, burner & gas bottle
- I'm picking up Flop's pot and burner;
- I have 2 pots, 1 burner & 2 gas bottles.
- Barls bring your new italian if you want to test it out  
- If anyone wants to bring some gear give me a call on oh four one six two three three nine two one to dicsuss

I'm going to put water on to heat about 10, & want to crush about 11 with a mash in around 11:30.

For those who haven't been to my joint before, there are kebab, pizza, lebanese and chinese food places around the corner along with the Mcdonalds & subway. We usually duck around there to grab a bite instead of running a BBQ. 

The address details are listed under site#:138 on http://www.beertown.com/events/bigbrew/Bigbrewselect.aspx Attached is a map to help.



Don't forget to bring a few beers for critical evaluation and research purposes :icon_cheers:


----------



## shonky (29/4/08)

Just received the new addition to my brewery, an immersion element bought from TidalPete.

Would there be any use for this on Sat - to speed up the water heating or boiling?

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (29/4/08)

shonky said:


> Would there be any use for this on Sat - to speed up the water heating or boiling?



Yes.


----------



## barls (3/5/08)

will be there with bottles and burner


----------



## bakkerman (3/5/08)

I'll be tagging along with Shonky... see you all later!


----------



## Stuster (3/5/08)

And nice to meet you bakkerman. Twas a great day. Plenty of conversation, beer and brewing. Managed to get a fair amount of beer into cubes. :super: 

For those who got a cube, the beer came out at 1048, 30IBUs and 15 EBC. As lagers kindly reminded me, the dry hopping should be done in three stages: when fermentation slows down (maybe three days or so), when moving to primary, and in the keg. As I'm bottling and don't secondary, I'll be adjusting that a bit. Will be interesting to see how differently the beer turns out with different yeasts. :chug:


----------



## bakkerman (3/5/08)

Phil, thanks for the hospitality!

It was good to put some faces (and real names) to names..

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Franko (3/5/08)

croz,
Im sorry I couldnt make it today.My sister had a baby boy yesterday and I had to do what I had to do (its her first and I'm chuffed).
Thanks to Pumpy,mate I got home to the still warm cube sitting in my garage - thanks lads hope the day was a cracker.

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (3/5/08)

Great afternoon the sky was sunny and blue ,
nice beer from everyone and a porter you could chew,
Thanks everyone for a well organised afternoon masterminded by both Phil with Flu 
and Stu who,
stirred and mashed the Brew,
the guys who bought the big kettles and the burners too,
we all ended up with a cube of Chiswick bitter, Yahoo! 

Pumpy


----------



## Linz (3/5/08)

So, I suppose this is a bigger reason to get the beer engine up and running?? now Ive got a cube of chiswick bitter in the garage

Hand pumped English bitter 

Thanks to Phil(with the flu) and the ISBers for having us all over for the day

BTW Pumpy, did you end up getting a kebab??


----------



## lagers44 (4/5/08)

Thanks Phil , stuster & the rest of the ISB'ers for a great day !

Some info for those intersted , I've just a done a quick calc in beersmith and if diluted to 20L th OG should be 1.036.
Pretty close to spot on.

Thanks again guys.

Lagers


----------



## homebrewworld.com (4/5/08)

Thanks Phil & ISB'ers,

Had a top day and it was just great to chat with fellow beer lovers !

Will ferment my cube and report back,

Cheers again,  

Garry
HBW


----------



## Linz (4/5/08)

Found a sample of wlp007- dry english ale. What was the recorded mash temp??

Might give that a go and see how it goes...

What are the rest of you using???


----------



## Stuster (4/5/08)

Mash temp was 69C, Linz, so that yeast might work very well. I'm using the Landlord yeast which appears to have fired up ok from 18 months ago. B)


----------



## Linz (4/5/08)

Not too sure how "old" the yeast is but I'll put in on the stir plate and see what happens


----------



## barls (4/5/08)

i had a ball im sorry croz about the floor
looking forward to putting this one down
whos up for this one
http://www.beertown.com/events/meadday/index.html


----------



## bakkerman (4/5/08)

barls said:


> i had a ball im sorry croz about the floor
> looking forward to putting this one down
> whos up for this one
> http://www.beertown.com/events/meadday/index.html




This can only lead to apiary...


----------



## Franko (4/5/08)

Pumpy and I are going to use Whitelabs WLP005 British Ale

Its on a starter as we speak

Franko


----------



## crozdog (6/5/08)

Hi guys, 

I had a great day on Saturday, always good to meet up with old friends and make some new ones. Glad to hear you all had a good day.

I've posted pics of the day in my Gallery. Here are the before and after shots







A big thanks to Stuster for not only ordering the grain and hops but doing most of the work on the day, without your help it wouldn't have run so smoothly! :beer: :super: Sorry about not being able to help too much cause of the flu (which i'm still recovering from). 

Thanks to whoever left beers, I'm sure I'll enjoy em when I can taste things 

So what are we making next? B) Who has the 500l pot? :lol: 

Crozdog


----------



## shonky (6/5/08)

Great day Crozdog.

Many thanks to the Crozdog household for putting up with the hordes of beer lovers descending on them for the day.

Cheers to you and Stuster for doing the hard yards. Great to catch up with the rest of the gang

Shonky


----------



## barls (6/5/08)

i think some of those beers left were from me. mate enjoy them. 
so whens the next one and what is it?


----------



## ausdb (6/5/08)

crozdog said:


> View attachment 19016


Better hide that pic from Darren or he will have the Biohazard response team around


----------



## Barramundi (7/5/08)

great to see another fine effort from the ISB boys along with some other recruits .... what was the total output this year ???? did you beat last years quantity ?


----------



## Stuster (7/5/08)

About 310L of 1048 wort post-boil, Barra. Not as much grain as last year though, with a paltry 53kgs being mashed.


----------



## mikem108 (8/5/08)

Hard at work brewing


----------



## oldbugman (8/5/08)

Crozs floor - 0

Cinder blocks -1


----------



## kabooby (10/5/08)

Looks like everyone had a good day. We ended up flying out on Saturday after our flight was cancelled for Sunday, so there is no way I could of made it.

Might have to hit up some of the boys for a sample, been drinking Fiji bitter for a week  

Kabooby


----------

